# Highest mileage Model 3?



## RiggerJon

I'm at 6,482 miles. Where are you guys at? @PTFI, @Maevra, @RCvetter


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Weren’t you at 5k when I drove your car a few weeks ago?


----------



## RiggerJon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Weren't you at 5k when I drove your car a few weeks ago?


Uhh...maybe.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

RiggerJon said:


> Uhh...maybe.


This is awesome!! I plan to drive equally as much when I get mine! Cost for 19" tires be damned


----------



## Maevra

RiggerJon said:


> I'm at 6,482 miles. Where are you guys at? @PTFI, @Maevra, @RCvetter


Still a few hundred short of 3,000 miles (I'm trying to put more miles on, I promise!) 

I met two other Model 3 owners previously who have broken 10k and 8k. Both said their cars are amazing and still going strong.


----------



## RCvetter

3330! Life's been very "driving to work and back" lately. Planning some road trips for 2018.


----------



## Michael Russo

I think I'm very close to 12k miles on Midnight S≡R≡NITY .... in my dreams!! 
I actually wonder how far I will have gotten by the time I actually _*get*_ the car...


----------



## MelindaV

RiggerJon said:


> Uhh...maybe.


for someone who works out of their home....

damn!


----------



## danzgator

RiggerJon said:


> I'm at 6,482 miles. Where are you guys at? @PTFI, @Maevra, @RCvetter


I'll be at 4,000 by the end of the first week. That sounds like a pretty stupid idea, now that I actually calculated it and see it in writing...


----------



## Bryce Marsh

What kind of kw/mile are you guys getting?


----------



## Maevra

Bryce Marsh said:


> What kind of kw/mile are you guys getting?


Hehe this is punching it from 0 to 60 twice in that 0.8 mile stretch.









Normally I get 240. Lately it's been 270 because I blast the heaters and seat warmers while passing BMW M3s.


----------



## [email protected] Detail

I want to drive my Model 3 around the country like we did with our MX last summer. Wife and daughter think we need the room of the MX, I want the range of the 3.


----------



## MichelT3

Maevra said:


> have broken 10k and 8k. Both said their cars are amazing and still going strong.


Is that a surprise?


----------



## Maevra

MichelT3 said:


> Is that a surprise?


Just a confirmation that the motors and everything else stand up to the wear and tear.


----------



## MichelT3

Maevra said:


> Just a confirmation that the motors and everything else stand up to the wear and tear.


8 and 10K is hardly any wear or tear! 80 and 100K a little. But there won't be evidence untill you get into the region of 800 and 1000K. 
So the order of magnitude is still a long way off.


----------



## Kizzy

MichelT3 said:


> […]But there won't be evidence untill you get into the region of 800 and 1000K.[…]


So you're saying 800K - 1M?


----------



## MichelT3

Kizzy said:


> So you're saying 800K - 1M?


A lifespan up to 1M kilometers  is supposed to be possible for BEV's.
My current 1988 diesel has almost 500K km, and is still running well. Rust is eating it up, but it will last till I get my 3.


----------



## ng0

MichelT3 said:


> A lifespan up to 1M kilometers  is supposed to be possible for BEV's.
> My current 1988 diesel has almost 500K km, and is still running well. Rust is eating it up, but it will last till I get my 3.


Wow, I thought mine was bad. Now that my other lease is up and returned, I'm back to driving my old 2002 camry. The paint's wearing off and I have a bit of an oil leak, but it's still going strong at 220K miles.  Not having bluetooth or steering wheel controls is really driving me crazy though. On the positive side, at least I have AM radio!  This model 3 really can't come soon enough. Hope they manage to deliver in my Jan-Mar timeframe.


----------



## MichelT3

ng0 said:


> Wow, I thought mine was bad. Now that my other lease is up and returned, I'm back to driving my old 2002 camry. The paint's wearing off and I have a bit of an oil leak, but it's still going strong at 220K miles.  Not having bluetooth or steering wheel controls is really driving me crazy though. On the positive side, at least I have AM radio!  This model 3 really can't come soon enough. Hope they manage to deliver in my Jan-Mar timeframe.


That's still an almost new car... I hope to get my 3 in Dec 2018... but I fear it will be somewhere in 2019...


----------



## ng0

MichelT3 said:


> That's still an almost new car... I hope to get my 3 in Dec 2018... but I fear it will be somewhere in 2019...


Ouch. That's a long time to wait when you're driving a 30 year old car. On the bright side, it could be considered a classic soon


----------



## MichelT3

ng0 said:


> Ouch. That's a long time to wait when you're driving a 30 year old car. On the bright side, it could be considered a classic soon


No, it will be scrapped / used for parts. Worn to the bone and rust everywhere. Not worth restoring, even though it's a rare model. The few remaining will be worth more. I hope I'll keep it running for one more year, without too many costs.
I have a few classics, from 1964, 1975 and 1977, who I either am going to sell or will get my full attention.


----------



## Yoda101

RiggerJon said:


> I'm at 6,482 miles. Where are you guys at? @PTFI, @Maevra, @RCvetter


You You Xue is at 10000 miles:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861306830707454


----------



## Michael Russo

Yoda101 said:


> You You Xue is at 10000 miles:
> (...)


Well, no wonder!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Yoda101 said:


> You You Xue is at 10000 miles:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861306830707454


And at this point I think the car looks like it's 5 years old and probably smells like it's 10.


----------



## Maevra

SoFlaModel3 said:


> And at this point I think the car looks like it's 5 years old and probably smells like it's 10.


Euch. No more new car smell!

At that point I need a "new Tesla car" air freshener, never get tired of that.


----------



## JWardell

My Elon’s Musk fresheners arrived yesterday, I think You You could use a few dozen


----------



## BluestarE3

JWardell said:


> My Elon's Musk fresheners arrived yesterday, I think You You could use a few dozen


He only has a couple more days left on his road trip... but, then again, he's planning a European road trip once his car gets shipped overseas, so they may come in handy.


----------



## Michael Russo

BluestarE3 said:


> He only has a couple more days left on his road trip... but, then again, he's planning a European road trip once his car gets shipped overseas, so they may come in handy.


Does anybody know when he is planning to do that ? Shipping the car overseas and doing the 'road trip'? 
He's bound to be at least as much of a sensation over here as than in the US!


----------



## MichelT3

As far as I know this seems to be based on a vague reference he made. I believe it when I see it.


----------



## Michael Russo

MichelT3 said:


> As far as I know this seems to be based on a vague reference he made. I believe it when I see it.


Agree, yet wouldn't it be logical since the car has UK license plates?!


----------



## MichelT3

Oh! Didn't see that. Really? LHD... 
Interesting how he managed that. And he'll be importing a used car into the UK (still EU).


----------



## Kizzy

Michael Russo said:


> Does anybody know when he is planning to do that ? Shipping the car overseas and doing the 'road trip'?
> He's bound to be at least as much of a sensation over here as than in the US!


Won't be for at least a month and a half. It'll take that long by ship (according to him).


----------



## rxlawdude

Kizzy said:


> Won't be for at least a month and a half. It'll take that long by ship (according to him).


More interesting is how he expects to charge it in EU.


----------



## Yoda101

Yoda101 said:


> You You Xue is at 10000 miles:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=861306830707454


You You Xue passed the 20000km mark 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863299403841530


----------



## Michael Russo

rxlawdude said:


> More interesting is how he expects to charge it in EU.


With an adapter...?


----------



## rxlawdude

Michael Russo said:


> With an adapter...?


Is there one? I know for a fact there's not a prayer of Supercharging in EU with the US connector...


----------



## garsh

rxlawdude said:


> Is there one?


There was a picture of a Model 3 Release Candidate in Europe using some kind of adapter. But I haven't heard about any adapter being for sale.


----------



## MelindaV

there is this one, but it will not communicate with Superchargers


----------



## TesLou

Reviving this thread to see how many miles everybody has notched on their odometers...I hit the 29,000 mark a few days ago.


----------



## John A Bailey

Wow...I win...14, 590 miles on my P3D+ that I picked up Aug 11. Leaving now for a 300 mile trip! I put over 100 K miles on my Model S in the first 2.5 years and am going to beat that with my Model 3.

I have had virtually no issues, except for a door handle and a headlight going out on my Model S after 100k miles, both of which I fixed myself with a little Youtube help


----------



## John A Bailey

John A Bailey said:


> Wow...I win...14, 590 miles on my P3D+ that I picked up Aug 11. Leaving now for a 300 mile trip! I put over 100 K miles on my Model S in the first 2.5 years and am going to beat that with my Model 3.
> 
> I have had virtually no issues, except for a door handle and a headlight going out on my Model S after 100k miles, both of which I fixed myself with a little Youtube help


Sorry Teslou...I missed your post. you win big time. What's it like to live in a Model 3. LOL?


----------



## TesLou

John A Bailey said:


> Sorry Teslou...I missed your post. you win big time. What's it like to live in a Model 3. LOL?


Considering I only have a 14 mile round trip commute when I'm working in my home city, you are correct - I pretty much live in this thing. And I love it. I used to fly a lot for work but now I use my car for anything "reasonable", as far as distance is concerned. And I put about 5800 miles on the car when I took a trip out west this summer; visiting 6 National Parks and 4 National Monuments. That trip was a blast. It was back when the Model 3 was still a pretty rare sight. It got a lot of looks and comments; mostly from Europeans.


----------



## rxlawdude

We hit 18,000 miles on our 1 year old M3.


----------



## swift17

Picked mine up November 25th and I've already put 7,041 miles on my 3 so far. Zero issues so far and I absolutely love it. The seats in this car are insanely comfortable for long drives, first time I've ever able to end a road trip and not feel the need to stretch at all.


----------



## RiggerJon

TesLou said:


> Reviving this thread to see how many miles everybody has notched on their odometers...I hit the 29,000 mark a few days ago.


 You're killin' it! I'm at 28,476. I do have friend in town that has over 40k, last I heard (which was a couple of months ago). He drives for Uber, so he's really racking up the miles.


----------



## RocketRay

11,200 miles. I'll need my second tire rotation soon.


----------



## TesLou

RiggerJon said:


> You're killin' it! I'm at 28,476. I do have friend in town that has over 40k, last I heard (which was a couple of months ago). He drives for Uber, so he's really racking up the miles.


40k! Wow! I made a 150 mile trip today so I'm up to 29,383 now.


----------



## Jay Jay

We've had ours just 2 days shy of 2 months and we've just hit 5k miles. Daaang. That's a lot of driving.


----------



## FRC

Jay Jay said:


> We've had ours just 2 days shy of 2 months and we've just hit 5k miles. Daaang. That's a lot of driving.


Your on pace for 100k in 3 years&3 months, DAMN!


----------



## Jay Jay

FRC said:


> Your on pace for 100k in 3 years&3 months, DAMN!


Yeah, kinda crazy. It'll average out in a while...lots of test rides, and aimless cruising should die down some. And there was one 1200 mile road trip in there that doesn't happen often. Still, my wife's commute in it is 65 miles a day...we bought it to DRIVE it and intend to own it for 10 years or more.


----------



## FRC

Jay Jay said:


> Yeah, kinda crazy. It'll average out in a while...lots of test rides, and aimless cruising should die down some. And there was one 1200 mile road trip in there that doesn't happen often. Still, my wife's commute in it is 65 miles a day...we bought it to DRIVE it and intend to own it for 10 years or more.


10 years, 300k. Elon says your good to go!


----------



## DannyHamilton

I've had mine since mid-May 2018 (so approximately 8 months) and am currently at 19,800 miles on the ODO.


----------



## jsanford

I feel much better, but we have over 9,300 miles on ours in merely 8 months. Never put so many on in that span of time before.


----------



## webdriverguy

jsanford said:


> I feel much better, but we have over 9,300 miles on ours in merely 8 months. Never put so many on in that span of time before.


Don't make fun of me, I am at 2400 miles in 6 months


----------



## FRC

webdriverguy said:


> Don't make fun of me, I am at 2400 miles in 6 months


Looks like you drive the web a lot more than your car, @webdriverguy .


----------



## Jakey

I am currently at 44,169 miles. Got my car on November 30, 2017.


----------



## webdriverguy

Jakey said:


> I am currently at 44,169 miles. Got my car on November 30, 2017.
> View attachment 21413


Oh wow I have to take some inspiration from you


----------



## Jakey

A lot of trips to Vegas. 😀


----------



## MelindaV

Jakey said:


> A lot of trips to Vegas. 😀


ok - so your round trip to Vegas is roughly 1050 miles. 11/30 was 64 days ago. So a round trip every 36 hours. sound about right?

or looking at it by the hour (because vegas...) that comes out to 28.75 miles every hour - since November 30th!


----------



## tencate

Jakey said:


> I am currently at 44,169 miles. Got my car on November 30, 2017.


I'm just about at 30,000 miles. Car was built first week of December, but we didn't take delivery until middle of January. I'll report out on my overall efficiency numbers later today. 10,000 of those miles were on Michelin X-ice. By the way, @Jakey's car is out of the general warranty period already! Wow.


----------



## tencate

@TesLou @Jakey and you other high mileage folks, what's your overall efficiency? I started tracking mine shortly after I got it here in NM and the car has lived through a complete season, end of last winter and most of this winter. The top efficiency number is what I'm getting in the snow and cold with Michelin X-ice, the bottom number is the overall efficiency reported over the life of the car. A mix of Level 1, 2, and Superchargers. The Level 2 chargers around here are my cheapest option (free or about 8 cents a kWh), the Level 1 charger is the 120V/20A outlet at my house, and I've used Superchargers all over the Southwest.


----------



## Jakey

MelindaV said:


> ok - so your round trip to Vegas is roughly 1050 miles. 11/30 was 64 days ago. So a round trip every 36 hours. sound about right?
> 
> or looking at it by the hour (because vegas...) that comes out to 28.75 miles every hour - since November 30th!


It's 11/30/*2017 *when I got my car.

Lol About 14 trips to Vegas along with stops at San Diego

Of course I drive to other places too like a road trip to North Carolina. That added close to 7,000 miles since I was trying to drive through as many states as I can. It was awesome trip with no issues.

And I just Like to drive generally and my model 3 made me want to drive even more. 😊


----------



## Jakey

My energy consumption is a bit high since I tend to drive fast😅


----------



## VoltageDrop

I am at a whopping 801 miles........took delivery in mid-September........


----------



## FRC

MelindaV said:


> ok - so your round trip to Vegas is roughly 1050 miles. 11/30 was 64 days ago. So a round trip every 36 hours. sound about right?
> 
> or looking at it by the hour (because vegas...) that comes out to 28.75 miles every hour - since November 30th!


Let's all chip in and get @MelindaV a calendar!


----------



## SMITTY

2 weeks and some change... Just past 500 miles.


----------

